# Traveling with Kindle Through Airport Security



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

I've gotten a Kindle over a month ago. So, it's still pretty new. I'm flying, hopefully, to London tomorrow, and was wondering what people do with their Kindle while going through security. 
Do you put it in the carry-on or take it out and put it in a tray? Not sure how the Kindle deals with the X-ray machine.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

You can just leave your Kindle in your bag, you don't have to take it out like you do with a laptop.


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

I flew from Texas to Hawaii to Japan, back to Hawaii and then back to Texas a couple of months ago. I left it in my carryon bag every time. Once or twice I even forgot to turn it off...just had it in screen saver / sleep mode. Never had a problem or was asked to do anything different by security.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I always turn mine all the way off until I'm through security - and please don't put it in the pocket of the seat in front of you - too many sad stories of left behind Kindles have been posted, and we want you to enjoy yours on your trip


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Is there a reason for turning the Kindle all the way off when going through security?

When I traveled with my Kindle, it stayed in my carry on bag while going through security.  It was in sleep mode.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Cool. That really does help. I'll make sure to keep it in it's carry on front pocket. I plane to read in the airport, but I can't on planes. Just makes me sick. But I'm guessing I might have some delays to deal with before getting on the plane. Will be glad to have my Kindle.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> Is there a reason for turning the Kindle all the way off when going through security?
> 
> When I traveled with my Kindle, it stayed in my carry on bag while going through security. It was in sleep mode.


not really. I've travel all over the world with my kindle and I always leave him in sleep mode going through the airport and for take offs and landings and have had no problems with x-rays or anything else.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I hope you have a safe journey and enjoy reading your Kindle, but as an aside, be advised that the snow all over Britain is causing major problems with travelling, and the airports are all operating at very reduced levels, with enormous backlogs of passengers.

You could be one of the lucky ones, but if you're headed this way, be prepared for a lot of waiting about! Keep your Kindle handy at all times!


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

I haven't flown since July, but I would recommend leaving it accessible in your carry on luggage.  You might get an agent that want's to check it out, even though you're not 'required' to pass it through the scanner on its own.  I happened to have mine out on one flight and got thanked by a TSA agent who was tired of asking people to take theirs out.  

Serendipity made my travel a bit nicer in that case.  I think the guy needed more training though, and he was a supervisor.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Cardinal said:


> Is there a reason for turning the Kindle all the way off when going through security?
> 
> When I traveled with my Kindle, it stayed in my carry on bag while going through security. It was in sleep mode.


I'm just extra careful. A long time ago (in the days of K1) someone had theirs in sleepmode going through the xray and then had problems with wavy lines. It's probably nothing since so many travel without turning it off - but its so easy to turn it off and that has become my habit.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I just leave it in my purse, in sleep mode -- I've never had a problem.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

How do you turn a K3 all the way off?  If I quickly slide the power switch, it goes into sleep mode.  If I hold it for longer, it reboots.  How do you turn it off completely?


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> How do you turn a K3 all the way off? If I quickly slide the power switch, it goes into sleep mode. If I hold it for longer, it reboots. How do you turn it off completely?


If you hold the switch only for about 4 - 6 (ish) seconds (til the screen turns blank) it will be "off". My experience is that a reboot takes longer... 15, 20 seconds or longer.


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

I am glad someone else asked how to turn it off, because i had no idea.  

Wishing you safe travels on your journey.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Mods, any way we could sticky this thread, or start a new sticky on "flying with your Kindle"?  This seems to be a recurring topic!


----------



## Fireheart223 (Oct 3, 2010)

Trophywife007 said:


> If you hold the switch only for about 4 - 6 (ish) seconds (til the screen turns blank) it will be "off". My experience is that a reboot takes longer... 15, 20 seconds or longer.


Yes, that's how to turn it off, just hold the switch for 5-7 seconds or so and it'll go blank, rebooting takes something like 15-30 seconds I believe.

I have nothing else to add on the travel suggestions, my experience has been that its just like traveling with most other electronic devices, they'll be fine in your carry-on, and of course common sense would also be to always make sure its kept somewhere safe when not in use, where you won't lose it.


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

TiffanyTurner said:


> Cool. That really does help. I'll make sure to keep it in it's carry on front pocket. I plane to read in the airport, but I can't on planes. Just makes me sick. But I'm guessing I might have some delays to deal with before getting on the plane. Will be glad to have my Kindle.


You can always carry headphones with you and let the Kindle read to you while on the plane if regular reading makes you sick.


----------



## jmandoman (Oct 24, 2010)

I've flown with my K2 at least once a month for the past year. Never had to take it out or anything special. Left it in my bag and put it through the xray. Only downside to the Kindle while flying is that they won't let you turn it on until you reach the magic 10,000 foot level on take off and you have to turn it off for landing.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

I've travelled both to and from London heathrow. Done a mixture of taking it out (I already have a laptop, so it's not a big deal to take an extra item out of my bag), and leaving it in my bag. Either way seems to be fine.

Also left it in sleepmode and it's fine.

But as the above poster said, snow in London = a city ground to a halt. Please please please check your flight before you go....


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I just leave it in my bag (my laptop bag--just take out the laptop).  Have traveled with it probably 20 times and never been asked to take it out of the bag etc.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

vg said:


> I always turn mine all the way off until I'm through security - and please don't put it in the pocket of the seat in front of you - too many sad stories of left behind Kindles have been posted, and we want you to enjoy yours on your trip


Oh I can't even imagine how upset I'd be if I did this!

The only negative thing I've heard from travelers with kindle's/ereaders is being asked to turn them off until they approve electronics usage even with the WiFi/3G off.

I hope you have a safe trip.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

vg said:


> I always turn mine all the way off until I'm through security - and please don't put it in the pocket of the seat in front of you - too many sad stories of left behind Kindles have been posted, and we want you to enjoy yours on your trip


Excellent advise! Thank you!

Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

It has been a long time since I got on an airplane.

If I had to take a flight now, I think I would carry my kindle in my Trendy Digital waterproof case.

It comes with a neck strap. As long as I wrap that around my neck, there wouldn't be any danger of leaving my kindle in a seat pocket.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Enjoy Europe, I hope the weather improves! I believe your Kindle will play audiobooks if you need entertainment on the plane! Just a thought.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I flew from Dallas/Ft Worth to San Francisco yesterday. I had no problem with my Kindle at all going through the scanner, and was deeply engrossed in "a Land of Ash" when the plane took off, and totally forgot I wasn't supposed to be reading on it during take off. Stewards didn't say anything to me at all.


----------

